

Seven Reasons the Windows Phone 7 will dominate - roblewis
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/7-reasons-the-windows-phone-7-will-dominate

======
jawee
This doesn't seem to show anything new that isn't already available in Android
or iOS.. except that you get to use Microsoft web services instead. Hardly
grounds for domination..

